# FREE reel cleaning for 2coolers



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to thank the entire 2cool membership for all that you have done for us here at seekfishing. Without you we would not be where we are today. Thank you very much!

2cool members only! Bring in any bait cast reel and receive a cleaning for free. No purchase required. One per customer. Parts not included. you must be able to provide an active 2cool user name and a screen shot of this post.


----------



## caocao92 (Apr 23, 2015)

where is your store located and what is the turn around? might be dropping by sometime. thanks!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Awesome!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sounds like a plan.. Where's your shop located??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

10 -14 day turn 
723 S Main
Clute, tx 

Right off 288 before 332 exit to surfside


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

*Free cleaning*

Do you have a Houston location ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

3211 cypress creek pkwy
77068

Yes but the offer is good only at Clute location. You can ship it to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Free reel cleaning*



[email protected] said:


> I would like to thank the entire 2cool membership for all that you have done for us here at seekfishing. Without you we would not be where we are today. Thank you very much!
> 
> 2cool members only! Bring in any bait cast reel and receive a cleaning for free. No purchase required. One per customer. Parts not included. you must be able to provide an active 2cool user name and a screen shot of this post.


Free clean only available at Clute location.


----------



## jlynn33 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Concept c*

Hi Allen, Jamie here. Can you clean and tune Concept C's?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

jlynn33 said:


> Hi Allen, Jamie here. Can you clean and tune Concept C's?


Yes sir

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Allan. Does your offer still stand?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 10 -14 day turn
> 723 S Main
> Clute, tx
> 
> Right off 288 before 332 exit to surfside


Is this Roscos's or just close to it.... ?


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

It is just around the corner from Rosco's.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*2cool offer*



glojim said:


> Hi Allan. Does your offer still stand?


That special ended last month. Come visit me at the fishing show and I will give you a coupon for a free cleaning.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Seekfishing Clute location*



hog said:


> Is this Roscos's or just close to it.... ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Not Rosscos seekfishing across from the Facts newspaper next to AJC guns. Stop by and check us out.


----------

